

Django tests are now fast - forsaken
http://ericholscher.com/blog/2009/jan/15/django-now-has-fast-tests/

======
brandonkm
Best news i've heard about django recently. This will undoubtedly make many
'testing obsessive' developers very happy, not only from a performance view
but from a django feature set view as well.

------
almost
Awesome, maybe now I can practically run my tests against Postgres when I'm
developing instead of against sqlite. Will be nice to avoid the (admittedly
very occasional) works-on-sqlite-but-not-on-postgres problems.

------
StrawberryFrog
Hm, who thought that test cases being database bound in the first place was a
good idea? Haven't they read Feathers on this topic:
<http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=126923>

They should consider a Fake database for the tests that happen to use a
database rather than testing the database. Hopefully that's a majority of
them.

------
shafqat
Awesome news... especially since since NewsCred is about to migrate to 100%
Django! So far it's been a great experience for all our developers.

------
forsaken
Anyone out there with a django test suite, I'd love to hear some other
performance benchmarks in the comments.

------
biohacker42
Is Django itself now fast under load?

